# Australia on fire!



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

I just happened to take a look at this article:

_Stunning images from space reveal the shocking extent of Australia's bushfire crisis_

It has a fantastic animated graphic in it. Its too large to post, but here's a screenshot:


Look at Australia!  It's like a red hot coal, straight out of the fire!!

It seems to me to be like someone has turned up the red value to max on the cgi, to ram home the point!

I absolutely suspect that these intense visuals are to do with selling us on global warming agenda.  Also worthy of note are the cutting back on the fire service, and mis-characterising a natural event as an anomaly.

For me it's a case study of the way that the media/govt/TPTB engineer us into consenting against our own interests - this is part of the engineering stage...





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-01-03 21:35:23Reaction Score: 1


Auto-Didactic had a linked prayer circle going...
I decided to send the fireball looking blizzard for the Midwest to Australia. Rain or snow would help.
Next sacrifice, I guess.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2020-01-03 21:37:44Reaction Score: 5


yes the farce is strong with this one.... tragically the Australians are being mass murdered by  the government being strictly hands off when it comes to aid and resources and johnny on the spot when it comes to protecting needed resources from the ones that need it. All the while publishing their retard CGI of the continent as a smoldering coal. We're watching a reset right in real time, its coming to a continent near you and me .We already have our own California test dummy no one blinked an eye over that either.  God Damn all these Vampires to the hell they made  for others and soon .


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-01-03 22:33:35Reaction Score: 1


Yup, they sure do have something serious going on there. Would be nice to hear about this from our Australian forum members.


----------



## trismegistus (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: trismegistusDate: 2020-01-03 22:50:21Reaction Score: 9




Feralimal said:


>


Where is Antarctica?


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CitizenShipDate: 2020-01-03 22:53:32Reaction Score: 5


Bush fires that melt aluminum wheels and engine blocks but do seemingly little damage to the thing thats ment to be on fire, the sustained heat needed to melt ali like that must be insane, i did hear the cali fires were to do with the high speed rail and guess what same thing going on here!

Max Igan has plenty to say.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-01-03 22:53:55Reaction Score: 3




trismegistus said:


> Where is Antarctica?


It melted. Or you need to insert another quarter. Take your pic(k).


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CitizenShipDate: 2020-01-03 22:55:26Reaction Score: 3




Feralimal said:


> I just happened to take a look at this article:
> 
> _Stunning images from space reveal the shocking extent of Australia's bushfire crisis_
> 
> ...


Why does this image say 2015c ??


Banta said:


> It melted. Or you need to insert another quarter. Take your pic(k).


Has been gone from google earth and maps for a bit now!
Yep fire is fast approaching Melbourne suburbs right were the high speed rail is planned/proposed between Sydney and Melbourne!

High-speed rail in Australia - Wikipedia


----------



## pushamaku (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: pushamakuDate: 2020-01-03 23:57:56Reaction Score: 8




CitizenShip said:


> Max Igan has plenty to say.


I'm in agreement that this has nothing whatsoever to do with ‘climate change’. His main points are:

1) Australia's government has illegally sold off the water rights to the Chinese who have dammed the rivers causing most of the country to become a tinder box.

2) They've allowed thousands of fracking wells to be drilled which has taken even more water.

3) Foreign companies are growing water intensive crops like cotton.

4) Metallic fallout from chemtrails is causing the fires to burn more intense than normal bush fires

5) This is all part of agenda 21

6) The prime minister Scott Morrison has deliberately made him self out to be a climate change denier and pro fossil fuels. The country will then be deliberately brought to its knees as a warning to any other government/population that dare question the climate change dogma.

I'd also add the greenies were successful in preventing back burning. 

Delingpole: Environmentalists Made Australia's Bush Fires Worse
NSW Government bushfire inquiry to focus on failures in hazard reduction


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CitizenShipDate: 2020-01-03 23:59:46Reaction Score: 1




pushamaku said:


> I'm in agreement that this has nothing whatsoever to do with ‘climate change’. His main points are:
> 
> 1) Australia's government has illegally sold off the water rights to the Chinese who have dammed the rivers causing most of the country to become a tinder box.
> 
> ...


Perfect(fire)storm!


----------



## pushamaku (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: pushamakuDate: 2020-01-04 00:05:08Reaction Score: 1




CitizenShip said:


> Perfect(fire)storm!


Literally too:


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CitizenShipDate: 2020-01-04 00:36:50Reaction Score: 1


Yea if i was Aus at the mo i would be looking to someone with some real balls!


----------



## EUAFU (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EUAFUDate: 2020-01-04 00:47:40Reaction Score: 0


I hope to be wrong, but in no more than a decade Redefinition will happen in full. The magnetic pole is changing and the weather is drastically changing. Just watch the ice advance in Iceland and the fire in Australia. Other than the rumors of war with the assassination of the Iranian general.
Then we live a mixture of anabolic natural changes with the actions of those who desire a redefinition.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2020-01-04 00:47:51Reaction Score: 15




Feralimal said:


> I just happened to take a look at this article:
> 
> _Stunning images from space reveal the shocking extent of Australia's bushfire crisis_
> 
> ...


I live in Australia and there are fires burning only 5km from my place and as i write this the smoke is so thick i can only see about 100m in front of me and its getting hard to breath.    Anyway i have been following whats going on and this is ALL man made.  Australia is being portrayed and the climate change denier to the rest of the world so they are burning us out as a fear tactic for all to see.  These 4 videos are a must watch if you want to truelly understand whats going on.  The criminal government of this counrty is selling our water off to the highest bidder.
Section 100 of the Constitution: The Commonwealth shall NOT BY ANY LAW, or REGULATION of TRADE or COMMERCE , ABRIDGE THE RIGHT of a STATE or of THE RESIDENTS to the REASONABLE USE OF WATERS of RIVERS for CONSERVATION or IRRIGATION...


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2020-01-04 01:53:29Reaction Score: 6




WarningGuy said:


> I live in Australia and there are fires burning only 5km from my place and as i write this the smoke is so thick i can only see about 100m in front of me and its getting hard to breath.    Anyway i have been following whats going on and this is ALL man made.  Australia is being portrayed and the climate change denier to the rest of the world so they are burning us out as a fear tactic for all to see.  These 4 videos are a must watch if you want to truelly understand whats going on.  The criminal government of this counrty is selling our water off to the highest bidder.
> Section 100 of the Constitution: The Commonwealth shall NOT BY ANY LAW, or REGULATION of TRADE or COMMERCE , ABRIDGE THE RIGHT of a STATE or of THE RESIDENTS to the REASONABLE USE OF WATERS of RIVERS for CONSERVATION or IRRIGATION...


God Bless you I hope you and your family stay safe in this nightmare


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2020-01-04 08:38:58Reaction Score: 2




WarningGuy said:


> I live in Australia and there are fires burning only 5km from my place and as i write this the smoke is so thick i can only see about 100m in front of me and its getting hard to breath.    Anyway i have been following whats going on and this is ALL man made.  Australia is being portrayed and the climate change denier to the rest of the world so they are burning us out as a fear tactic for all to see.  These 4 videos are a must watch if you want to truelly understand whats going on.  The criminal government of this counrty is selling our water off to the highest bidder.
> Section 100 of the Constitution: The Commonwealth shall NOT BY ANY LAW, or REGULATION of TRADE or COMMERCE , ABRIDGE THE RIGHT of a STATE or of THE RESIDENTS to the REASONABLE USE OF WATERS of RIVERS for CONSERVATION or IRRIGATION...


Keep safe! I hope this hell ends for you soon!


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-01-04 08:43:56Reaction Score: 7


_@WarningGuy_, sorry to hear this my friend. It just shows how much we, the people, matter to those in control. It also shows the tech they have at their disposal.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2020-01-06 20:33:47Reaction Score: 11


Update on fires near my place.
The main fire that was getting very close to the village where i live is now under control with back burning a success.  We were lucky that the predicted wind chance come when it did.  We are also so lucky that overnight we revived about 5mm of rain with a little more expected today.   
Thank you all and thanks for your kind words and support.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Son of a BorDate: 2020-01-06 21:48:03Reaction Score: 0




pushamaku said:


> I'm in agreement that this has nothing whatsoever to do with ‘climate change’. His main points are:
> 
> 1) Australia's government has illegally sold off the water rights to the Chinese who have dammed the rivers causing most of the country to become a tinder box.
> 
> ...


Take a look at that name: Scott Morrison....


----------



## pushamaku (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: pushamakuDate: 2020-01-07 01:37:56Reaction Score: 2


December 20, 2019: Figures obtained by AAP revealed police had dealt with 98 people - 31 adults and 67 juveniles - for deliberately setting fires. 

Dozens of firebugs blamed for destructive Queensland fires

January 6, 2020: 24 people charged with arson.

Cops round up two dozen alleged firestarters in NSW

Looks like a coordinated effort to me.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-01-07 01:44:12Reaction Score: 1




pushamaku said:


> December 20, 2019: Figures obtained by AAP revealed police had dealt with 98 people - 31 adults and 67 juveniles - for deliberately setting fires.
> 
> Dozens of firebugs blamed for destructive Queensland fires
> 
> ...


And coordinated scapegoats. Probably was just a cow or somebody knocking an oil lamp over.
Peeps just love wielding blame, shame and guilt at each other and themselves. Pointing fingers... Calling names...
We just love having someone to PUNISH.


----------



## Verity (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VerityDate: 2020-01-07 02:51:56Reaction Score: 6




pushamaku said:


> I'd also add the greenies were successful in preventing back burning.


This is huge.
To call someone (like a group...) green is to call them immature, infant, juvenile, maturing, unripe, callow, half-formed, puerile, pliable, ungrown, unseasoned. (Thanks to the online thesaurus.)
ABC news pulled some stories pertaining to the effective greenie back-burning protests, held in case any baby birds got burnt. (Please note Dear Aussies; Pauline Hanson is not my kind of leader, this is a random meme);

The forests have developed a huge mass of tinder waiting for ignition, the aboriginals and old farmers knew the secret to controlled cool-burning to avoid precisely what has happened.
There are so many stories and angles on the truth of this but we all know the one which will keep rearing it's head, "Cloimit change, moite."
I've heard one local anecdote of some volunteer firemen having to buy basic fighting supplies at Bunnings out of their own pocket.
Arsonists have been caught locally too, I heard it through a friend at the farmers market, but they never make headlines because muh cloimut.
A quote from this article on the private dams being built with tax-payers cash;
Dam Shame: the New Dams Politicians Won’t Talk About

_Just two of the new dams in the Murrumbidgee received nearly $30 million, while dam-related projects in the wider Murray Darling have received over $200 million in taxpayer funding.

“The reason politicians won’t talk about these dams is that they do nothing for drought-stricken communities, the health of the river or struggling farmers,” said Maryanne Slattery, Senior Water Researcher at The Australia Institute.

“These dams have been built on private land and are for the exclusive use of corporate agribusiness, such as Webster Limited.

“Politicians are reluctant to talk about why millions of taxpayer dollars have been spent subsidising dams that make the problems of the Murray Darling Basin worse._

The government also purposefully neglected upkeep of fire-roads access too, so they're overgrown and useless, in spite of using the more expensive and less effective helicopter dumping of water- and not even sea water at that- because the salt 'hurts the trees'.
Diabolically head-spinning lack of logic.


WarningGuy said:


> Section 100 of the Constitution: The Commonwealth shall NOT BY ANY LAW, or REGULATION of TRADE or COMMERCE , ABRIDGE THE RIGHT of a STATE or of THE RESIDENTS to the REASONABLE USE OF WATERS of RIVERS for CONSERVATION or IRRIGATION...


Not only that but the definition of treason was recently (legally) changed too, in 2018.
So they sold off the waterways to China, put in private dams built with tax-payer dollars and ostensibly made treason 'legal' and back- or controlled cool burning illegal.
Quotes below are cherry-picked from here- I've forgotten where the original article was;
Sweeping changes to espionage, treason and secrecy laws as foreign interference bills pass

_Labor originally opposed the bill but offered its support after the government made hundreds of amendments.

Shadow attorney-general Mark Dreyfus said the amendments, which reflected recommendations by parliament's cross-party security and intelligence committee, had allayed the opposition’s concerns around criminal sanctions for journalists reporting on national security.

“By making it a crime to hold the Australian government to account on human rights, this bill will help shield government from accountability,” Amnesty International’s Claire O’Rourke said.

“These draconian laws proposed will make Australia more like the authoritarian countries this bill is supposed to protect us from.”_

I also thought, seeing as these fires are really about control and killing as many birds with as few stones as possible by the usual suspects (imho), I'd throw in a bonus that I found when going through some old memes. It mentions a weirdo Roman Law pertaining to Oz. Not 100% on how relevant it is, but it struck a cord when scrolling through a KD pagan gods thread yesterday.

_When Jesus abandoned America, or why TPTB prefer Pagan Gods_
_Pope is a Liar: #5 The Dark Secret of the Vatican Pagan Gods_

Back to fires proper, the best angle I've heard yet is from the volunteer firemen site, where an interview with a former State Fire Chief told it like it is;
Scientist David Packham on what’s really causing the bushfires


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Son of a BorDate: 2020-01-07 04:00:33Reaction Score: 5




Son of a Bor said:


> Take a look at that name: Scott Morrison....


I should add something to be more clear.

Morrison is a Scottish name. According to Roxanne Dunbar-Ortiz, the Scotch-Irish were key players in the take over and destruction of the American South.

Anyone who remembers the 1960s, remembers Captain (later, Rear Admiral) Morrison was in charge of the fleet during the (admitted) false-flag, Gulf of Tonkin operation; his son (part of the Laurel Canyon covert-op) later pranced around singing about sex with mommy and killing daddy, etc.

In Taiwan, the tallest peak, Jade Mountain, was known as Mt. Morrison, after the Morrison missionary clan.

These people are everywhere. Involved in mayhem on all sides.

Scott Morrison’s background is scrubbed and full of obvious myths, such as that he descends from convicts. Do you believe that? Wikipedia does admit his "paternal grandmother was the niece of noted Australian poet Dame Mary Gilmore”-- so notable in fact she was given the title of DBE, Most Excellent Order of the British Empire. For pro-war, pro-death junk like this. (Of course pro-war, pro-death aside bucolic images of cowboys on horses). Scott himself was a child actor. Surprised?

I write this after taking exercise around the track of one of the senior high schools in my city, the mascot of which is “The Scotts”; the school is known as “The Highlanders.” People, who really don’t want to know, have asked me why this is the case. Oh boy. If I tell them the truth, I will lose yet more friends....


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2020-01-07 10:03:45Reaction Score: 1


My heart bleeds today when i heard that here in Australia so far 500 million animals have died in the fires and with the fires still raging it could reach more than 1 billion.   I also read today that it is estimated that half of the koala population has perished in this years fires.  What is so sickening about all this is it could of easily been prevented.


----------



## Verity (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VerityDate: 2020-01-07 10:40:54Reaction Score: 5




WarningGuy said:


> My heart bleeds today when i heard that here in Australia so far 500 million animals have died in the fires and with the fires still raging it could reach more than 1 billion.   I also read today that it is estimated that half of the koala population has perished in this years fires.  What is so sickening about all this is it could of easily been prevented.


I heard in the interview posted at the bottom of my last comment (from 9mins into the 12min interview), that after 'controlled/cool burns' bird/animal life returns to the forest floor within minutes of the fire passing. The tree tops are untouched, kangaroos lazily bounce out of the way and go back to feed as soon as the fire pulses down, humus stays healthy, the bugs stick out their heads and predatory birds go and feed. Life goes on almost immediately. 
I don't much want to give away my location but we often see distant smoke in winter where this is being done.
To let it go for years without the burning-off is to accrue a massive debt below the trees which then incinerates trees, birds, wildlife, kills the soil, the air, renders everything black, bleak, lifeless. It's unforgivable.


----------



## pushamaku (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: pushamakuDate: 2020-01-08 01:22:29Reaction Score: 1


Misleading maps of Australia fires go viral


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2020-01-08 02:18:24Reaction Score: 1




pushamaku said:


> Misleading maps of Australia fires go viral


Yes they are but on the other hand it is also being downplayed to some extent loke this map only showing NSW and Victoria fires. 

Its interesting what is said at the top of this screenshot.


----------



## Verity (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VerityDate: 2020-01-10 22:25:39Reaction Score: 2




WarningGuy said:


> Yes they are but on the other hand it is also being downplayed to some extent loke this map only showing NSW and Victoria fires.
> 
> Its interesting what is said at the top of this screenshot.
> View attachment 37847


Has anyone seen the argument (conspiracy theory) that the fires in California and the fires in Australia follow a proposed governmental route for a high-speed train line? Figured it was an interesting congruency if nothing else.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2020-01-10 23:08:33Reaction Score: 1




Verity said:


> Has anyone seen the argument (conspiracy theory) that the fires in California and the fires in Australia follow a proposed governmental route for a high-speed train line? Figured it was an interesting congruency if nothing else.
> 
> View attachment 37917 View attachment 37918


Max Igan @ thecrowhouse just put up another video with a few theories about the Australian fires.  He don't talk about the high speed rail in this video but did so in a few videos back.  I think TPTB have quite a few different agendas and the high speed rail being one of them.


Someone posted this yesterday but got lost so here it is again.  Very interesting read on the fires.

Australian Bushfires: A Smart City Conspiracy?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ObertrynDate: 2020-01-16 14:55:21Reaction Score: 2


Ah yeah, that theory went viral a day ago with the railway links. Unfortunately, it just boiled down to the usual political shitflinging because of course everything has to be converted to partisan nonsense nowadays. So any actual digging into it went dead fairly quickly.

It would explain why Scumbag Scotty and the rest of the government have been resting on their laurels so much, though. They WANTED these fires to burn and burn as much as possible.


----------



## Trouvare (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TrouvareDate: 2020-01-16 16:47:57Reaction Score: 0




Verity said:


> Has anyone seen the argument (conspiracy theory) that the fires in California and the fires in Australia follow a proposed governmental route for a high-speed train line? Figured it was an interesting congruency if nothing else.
> 
> View attachment 37917 View attachment 37918


Yes, that's the narrative that I want hang my hat on. At least for California; has that same narrative been circling in/about AUS?


----------



## Verity (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VerityDate: 2020-01-16 22:23:43Reaction Score: 2




Trouvare said:


> Yes, that's the narrative that I want hang my hat on. At least for California; has that same narrative been circling in/about AUS?


Yep, I heard about the California one when it came out, it was floated by a guy I respect which does lend it weight but my minds pretty open about it all. 'Disaster crapitalism' (disaster capitalism) he calls it. Killing as many birds as possible to secure as many agendas.


----------



## luddite (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ludditeDate: 2020-02-05 03:05:34Reaction Score: 1


Those sattelite images are artists representations. They are CGI.


----------

